# Pins for my Halloween Costume



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

It'd probably be a good idea to preface this with a statement that I frequent the site ComicFury, which hosts webcomics.

Anyways, I made a bunch of pins that represent ComicFury for my Halloween costume. All of these pins, except the Svengoolie buttons, Creepy Pals set, and slightly off-screen This Is My Halloween Costume button are all based off of characters from webcomics on the site.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a suggestion, if you can, cut the black a little closer to the images but not EXACTLY to the image. Does that makes sense?

Leave a thin black border around the image, that way you'll see the image & not the border. You've almost done it on the round one with the propeller hat.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

RCIAG said:


> Just a suggestion, if you can, cut the black a little closer to the images but not EXACTLY to the image. Does that makes sense?
> 
> Leave a thin black border around the image, that way you'll see the image & not the border. You've almost done it on the round one with the propeller hat.


I might try that.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's it! Perfect!

Not sure how I learned that but it was easier to leave a little border on something than to cut into the picture to try to get rid of the border so I just started leaving a small border around whatever sticker, image, etc.


----------

